# ¿Como hacer una fuente 12 volts a 150 Amp?



## bits364 (Jul 30, 2008)

Como puedo hacer una fuente a 12 volts capas de entregarme tanto amperaje como el de una bateria de automovil. 

la finalidad es arrancar la marcha de un automovil sin necesidad de conectarlo a la bateria. alimentandolo con la fuente a 12 volt conectada a la red de la casa.

tiene que haber algun calculo de bobinas dependiendo del grosor y nuemero de vueltas algo asi no soi muy experto en eso. para el calculo de bobinas de eso dependera la resistecia para darme amperaje necesario para arrancar la marcha ( moverla ) y asi  arrancar mi auto es que no tengo money para comprarle una bateria..

por su atensión gracias..acepto cualquier idea o sugerencia, como, Como hacer un cargador de Baterias de auto... ok 

Gracias de ante mano...bye


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 30, 2008)

te va a salir mas caro el caldo que las albondigo con  lo que quieres hacer,  (porque tienes que comprar, transformador, en su defecto mandarlo a hacer a a la medida- diodos, capacitor  que debe ser muy grande.  )  en resumen mejor cmprate una bateria de perdida de medio uso.


suerte.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Te va salir mas barato que adquieras la bateria que hacer la fuente de alimentacion, asi sea switching o peor aun de nucleo de hierro, yo hice un transformador que entregaba 50 amperes por 12 volts de salida y tansolo en el laminado y cobre fueron casi 1500 pesos, mas aparte caja terminales, cable, etc....


----------



## bits364 (Ago 1, 2008)

OO Sale caro entonces se ve.

pues mas omenos si sobre eso anda..algo asi..
lo importante es entregar el amperaje suficiente si no no sirve y dicen que solo anh llegado a 50 amp

pero pues que tal una maquina de soldar electrica de arco, como ven el  funcionamiento de este

creen que sea semejante al del convertidor de voltaje 12 volt y 150 amp..

O de plano digamen como hacer un cargador de baterias..


----------



## kharma (Ago 1, 2008)

para este problema ,  yo compraria unos transformadores de focos de alogeno, hay transformadores individuales que te dan algo asi como cinco amperes que son los que se usan para un solo foco de cincuenta wats o dos de viente wats, tambien hay unos transformadores de ese tipo que entregan 12 volts pero son para conectarles hasta 5 focos , esos te dan como 25 amperes , tendrias que comprar 6 transformadores y conectarlos en paralelo, ahi hay que tener cuidado de la polarizacion ,  por que si no , los quemas , ademas los tendiras que rectificar las salidas de cada transformadorr individualmente. de precios eso si no se , pero estan caros , ya ven que los precios del hierro y del cobre estan por las nubes.  
suerte.
Una forma , mas o menos barata de hacer un cargador de  baterias , y que no requiere gran ciencia , es comprar un alternador de coche normal , y conectarlo  a traves de poleas a un motor que puedes conectar en tu casa , sale barato si compras el alternador y el motor usados, y el alternador lo conectar a la bateria para que la cargue.


----------



## santiago (Ago 1, 2008)

la solucion soldadura electrica de arco

rectificas con 4 puentes de diodos kpbc5010 (50A c/u) y a la salida habria que ponerle algun regulador de voltage como el lm317 con muchos transistores complementarios para bajar los 60v de la soldadura

saludos


----------



## mrinaldi_uy (Ago 1, 2008)

bits364 dijo:
			
		

> OO Sale caro entonces se ve.
> 
> pues mas omenos si sobre eso anda..algo asi..
> lo importante es entregar el amperaje suficiente si no no sirve y dicen que solo anh llegado a 50 amp
> ...


Es carísimo el transformador y los diodos aunque para este uso el capacitor no es indispensable buscá en google cálculo de transformadores hay una página que te da la sección del alambre nro de vueltas etc. luego podés averiguar en una casa de transformadores pero reitero te va a salir medio caro en relación a una batería nueva


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2008)

En realidad es mas sensillo de lo q parece. eso si, el transformador si es de nucleo de hierro sera grandecito y pesadito, y la seccion del alambre lo hara aun mas pesado y caro.

para rectificar es más q simple, usas 4 puente de diodos tipo KBPC5010 que son para 50 amperes por 1000volts, y los colocas todos en paralelo, de esa forma rectificas hasta 200 amperes y t sobra.
esos puentes en argentina salen 16 pesos.

t paso los calculos del transformador.


----------



## bits364 (Ago 2, 2008)

hey genial se ve interesante tu proyecto y propuesta

parrece sencillo

solo ahy que saber ha hacer el calculo necesario para el embobinado para que me entrege 120V a 12 volts y me aguante 150amprs...

chekare tus datos que subiste men Gracias DJ DRAKO ok

pero pues si ahy alguin con otra porpuesta con gusto las aceptamos ahy que dejar claro este asunto


----------



## doctorjkill (Ago 7, 2008)

mi intensión es parecida, yo el transformador lo quiero fabricar y los demas accesorios pero por que trabajo en un taller y queremos armar un arrancador, no comprarlo aunque nos termine saliendo un poco mas caro somos de los manitas que nos esncanta la satisfaccion de hacerlo uno mismo. lo que no vi nunca es como funciona el arrancador, segun tengo entendido carga un capacitor ademas del transformador ya que dicen cargador 30A arrancador 300A dudo mucho que sin un capacitor se banque semejante descarga de corriente de golpe y menos cuando en todos los datos nos mienten casi


----------



## bits364 (Ago 16, 2008)

asi es mi intencio es la misma como la del doctorjkill

tener un arrancador de automovil cuando no se tiene bateria de una auto


----------



## mariachy (Ago 23, 2008)

y una conmutada por que no... una de tipo puente... esas son capaces de entregar potencias sobre los 500w en este caso 150 x 12 serian 1800w


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 24, 2008)

El tema son los amperes, en la entrada hay 9, ponele 10, diodos de 15, filtro, listo, ya hay 310vCC.
Ahora al conmutar son solo 6A, bipolar o MOSFET, todo bien. Ponele que tenemos una onda cuadrada de 300v a 50 kHz 50% duty.
El transformador, paso, pero ponele que está.
En el secundario, otra vez diodos: ¡Chan! Rápidos ¡Chan! Schottky ¡Chan! 150A ¡Chan! Tsunami de chanes.
Me cuelgo del popular MBR3045PT, 10 de ellos, osea que debería haber 10 secundarios. 10 capacitores 16v 1000µF 105°C.
Y hasta ahi llegan las pistas de cobre, ahora cable de 10 mm²
¿Lazo? Bien, gracias, lazo abierto nomás, total no hace falta que sean exactamente 12v.
¿Que les parece? ¿La hacemos así?
Edit 1: 25 USD sale el MBRP40030 400A 30V Schottky Rectifier con lo que sería suficiente 1 solo secundario con tap central.


----------



## mariachy (Ago 24, 2008)

me parece bien...   pero tengo una duda... y una del tipo step down funcionaria bien con tanta potencia? por lo que he investigado dicen que no son capaces de entregar mucha potencia... pero solo es por un tema de la bobina que utiliza... ya que esta por lo general es de una seccion de cable muy delgada para tanta potencia...
pero se puede fabricar... si es cierto... quedaria grande... pero nunca tanto como un transformador de 150A...
que opinas nilfred?


----------



## powerful (Feb 24, 2012)

Amigo en las gélidas noches de invierno será suficiente 150A,....recuerda que las baterías para los sedan gasolineros son de aprox 600A de CCA, los petroleros te piden más,   Cada vez que apagas el coche y lo quieras arrancar tendrías que llevar tu cargador y conectarlo al tomacorriente de algun alma caritativa,...otra cosa es un "BOOSTER", pero este funciona con tu batería colocada.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 25, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> El tema son los amperes, en la entrada hay 9, ponele 10, diodos de 15, filtro, listo, ya hay 310vCC.
> Ahora al conmutar son solo 6A, bipolar o MOSFET, todo bien. Ponele que tenemos una onda cuadrada de 300v a 50 kHz 50% duty.
> El transformador, paso, pero ponele que está.
> En el secundario, otra vez diodos: ¡Chan! Rápidos ¡Chan! Schottky ¡Chan! 150A ¡Chan! Tsunami de chanes.
> ...



Un trafo de 2 KVA con un solo secundario sin tap central de unos 14~15VAC, un solo diodo _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-36592410-mbrp40030-400a-30v-schottky-rectifier-_JM_ y, si lo conecta al auto con una batería aunque sea agotada, listo. Ni siquiera capacitores requiere.

¿Qué te parece Nilfred?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 25, 2012)

Antes que nada saludo a *chocuel* con lo que escribió no lo vemos en años... 

Seguido digo lo mismo tu necesitas un transformador de 2000Watts carito para comprarlo y carito para fabricarlo es lo mismo comprar una soldadora que un cargarrancador. Bien lo que puedes hacer que lo recomiendo en desde mí más bajos instinto que consigas resistencia de estufas eléctricas 3 de ellas y que a la 1/20 décima parte le coloque un cable de 8mm y otro del neutro de mismo calibre coloque 12 diodos de 30 Ampers total de 3 puente y obtendrás 150A eso si *CUIDADO* y te recuerdo esto lo hice cuando la historia no daba para mas hoy en día tengo una Batería solo lo hice para salir del paso te lo recomiendo como alternativa de manotazo de ahogado... esto es para línea de 220Vac si es de 110 es a la 1/12 décima parte... Y creeme derrocha energia a lo loco pero te sacara del paso.

Cordial saludo...  y repito *CUIDADO* y mas si no tienes experiencia.


----------



## opli (Feb 25, 2012)

Guauuuu…. Cuidado con la silla eléctrica!, bueno yo te recomiendo que no inventes lo que ya esta echo. hay aparatos para soldadura por arco que tienen transformadores que son capases de entregar esa potencia y salen con CC solo tendrías que ir quitando vueltas al secundario hasta obtener los 12V o mejor 13.8V y conectarle una batería de condensadores electrolíticos.
[/SIZE] 
Lo barato al final sale caro!

Saludos


----------



## Venelectron (Jun 13, 2017)

Saludos mis amigos, vieja esta consulta, me gustaria revivirla, de aquel tiempo a este ya la tecnologia ha cambiado, hoy la maquina de soldar inverter me parece una buena solucion, creo que hare una fuente 12 voltios y 250 amperios, si alguien tiene algo para comenzar agradezco el dato.


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2017)

Venelectron dijo:


> Saludos mis amigos, vieja esta consulta, me gustaria revivirla, de aquel tiempo a este ya la tecnologia ha cambiado, hoy la maquina de soldar inverter me parece una buena solucion, creo que hare una fuente 12 voltios y 250 amperios, si alguien tiene algo para comenzar agradezco el dato.


compralo hecho se llaman CARGADOR ARRANCADOR


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2017)

Ciertamente existe ya.
Reinventar la rueda no suele ser buena idea, hay que ver los gastos ocultos de los inventos caseros; caja, bornas, tiempo, cables, seguridad eléctrica etc.
Como dicen por aquí a veces _ahorras una peseta y pierdes un duro_ (5 pts)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 14, 2017)

Hola a todos , entiendo que esa fuente de 12V DC debe sener regulada (Fuente de tensión) .
Bueno es factible  pero tanbien un proyecto de altissima envergadura.
Aca en ese tema hay un bueno  ejenplo en lo post #5 que puede sener mejorado para atender los 150 Amperios deseados: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/diseno-fuente-alimentacion-lineal-12v-40a-152797/ 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

Algunas soldadoras inverter cómo la Dogo , tienen además la opción de cargador arrancador de baterías !


----------



## capitanp (Jun 14, 2017)

no se, quizas estan obviando que en el arranque el pico es de 400A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

No te olvides que en general la soldadora inverter se usaría "de ayuda" para el arranque y que tienen todo tipo de protecciones incluida la de sobrecorriente-cortocircuito. Digamos cargador ultra rápido - arrancador


----------



## dladystarlight (Jun 14, 2017)

Muy difícil emular las bondades de las baterías en lo que a corriente instantánea se refiere


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2017)

el cargador arrancador es un tranformador con 4 diodos, aunque da la corriente de arranque nominal 300A y mas ,  de la bateria hay que usarlo con la bateria puesta para que filtre la onda pulsante

  los botones de control actuan en el primario


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2017)

En la mayoria de los autos modernos y no tanto, está desaconsejado el arrancador, he visto ecu's destrozadas por estos aparatos, sobre todo cuando se los quiere usar para reemplazar la bateria, con la bateria colocada y en buen estado podría ser menos peligroso.

Como dijeron por ahi, las bondades de una bateria no son reemplazables.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 15, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> En la mayoria de los autos modernos y no tanto, está desaconsejado el arrancador, he visto ecu's destrozadas por estos aparatos, sobre todo cuando se los quiere usar para reemplazar la bateria, con la bateria colocada y en buen estado podría ser menos peligroso.
> 
> Como dijeron por ahi, las bondades de una bateria no son reemplazables.



eh visto arrancadorres del año del ñaupa, armado con un par de diodos cojudos hno:Ahora...dos diferencias notables... una cosa es inyectar, y otra suministrar. Si tenemos un burro de arranque que necesita 80Amp pico para mover, solo necesita tener una fuente que sea capaz de suministrar esos amperes que necesita... Distinto es a cargar la bateria inyectando una corriente que llega por los cielos ... no se si me explico?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2017)

Claro eso es otra cosa, pero el post original habla de reemplazar la batería de auto con un arrancador.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 16, 2017)

Venelectron dijo:


> Saludos mis amigos, vieja esta consulta, me gustaria revivirla, de aquel tiempo a este ya la tecnologia ha cambiado, hoy la maquina de soldar inverter me parece una buena solucion, creo que hare una fuente 12 voltios y 250 amperios, si alguien tiene algo para comenzar agradezco el dato.



últimamente hay una política de comprarlo y sentarse a mirar como funciona o algo similar. Por lo que hasta que alguien se sienta con la verdadera necesidad de una fuente de tal magnitud veo difícil que se inicie un proyecto de tal magnitud como dice la ingeniería "hasta que no se presente la necesidad inerte se mantendrán el cerebro"


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 16, 2017)

Como dicen.... si tenes la batería incluso uno de 20A lo dejas 5 minutos y hace magia....
sin batería... un graaan capacitor?


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 17, 2017)

Fuentes de 12 voltios y muchos amperios son las de los servidores. Tengo 2 que saqué de un Dell que dan 12v@60A cada una. A ver si algún día les saco provecho.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2017)

teknosrp dijo:


> Fuentes de 12 voltios y muchos amperios son las de los servidores. Tengo 2 que saqué de un Dell que dan 12v@60A cada una. A ver si algún día les saco provecho.


Hay fuentes de servidor Dell que pueden fornir hasta 160Amperios en 12 Voltios  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jreyes (Jun 17, 2017)

Supercapacitores.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2017)

El problema de los supercaps es que dan fácilmente 1kA o más pero la energía que almacenan es mínima. Si no arranca a la primera en segundos ya no tendrás otra oportunidad


----------

